# Box Art - post yours.



## XracerHO

Some of the box art was very interesting. One Favorite of mine.




So hobbyist & collectors share your box art old & new!! ..RL


----------



## RjAFX

Not to artful but close at hand..


----------



## vansmack2

This is one from Tomy's first year making Aurora AFX sets. This is the 1986 Forumla 1 Duel with Turbo F1/Indy cars.

This is the only set I currently have out where it is readily available, other than an Ultra 5 set that I have never used.

I use this set when I want to test cars, or play.

I will probably be able to take pictures of my other sets within the next few days, because I need to dig into my storage shed to look for some other items.


----------



## hefer

Just a few i had close by...a couple not that old, but still some interesting art. Slot Car box art has always been pretty cool. Also, how do you guys post full size pics instead of thumbnails?


----------



## vansmack2

hefer said:


> how do you guys post full size pics instead of thumbnails?


I upload to photobucket then paste the photobucket img link into my post.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Gotta like Petty!!! RM


----------



## RjAFX

That's a some a nice a boxes.


----------



## XracerHO

Glad to see contributions & to view different boxes! Do not forget accessory boxes or packaging which were interesting too. ..RM


----------



## RjAFX

I had to open a new PhotoBucket account. I'm gettimg so much in my primary, personal account that I had to make one for AFX only. Hell I evan made a new yahoo email account to help keep it all in order. [email protected]. I am going to try to convert all the pictures I have on HobbyTalk over to the new account so if any pictures of mine go missing let me know so I can fix it. 

Ok here is another.....and damn if I don't like these Camaro's

Marked $29.99


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> I had to open a new PhotoBucket account. I'm gettimg so much in my primary, personal account that I had to make one for AFX only. Hell I evan made a new yahoo email account to help keep it all in order. [email protected]. I am going to try to convert all the pictures I have on HobbyTalk over to the new account so if any pictures of mine go missing let me know so I can fix it.
> 
> Ok here is another.....and damn if I don't like these Camaro's


I bought one of those off EBAY to give to my niece and nephew for Christmas 2013. I ending up getting it for free because the power supply was dead, and one car had a broken guide pin holder. It was listed as tested and working, which was impossible with a dead power supply. I cut the power supply open, and found a broken wire. I fixed it then glue the power supply back together. I love freebies like that.


----------



## foxkilo

Okay and now something completely different. 

Foreighn box art: Faller


----------



## ParkRNDL

:tongue: cool thread idea!

i use empty set boxes to decorate the dungeon...























































Next up... stuff on the shelves










--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

I LOVE Tycopro box art, but I haven't had much luck finding decent set boxes. This is the only one I have. Complete except for cars.










This had 3 of what I think are the 4 original cars... a Porsche, a Roadrunner, and a Cuda dragster. There's an original packaging box inside this one that has the model numbers for those cars printed on it, as well as the number for a Ferrari... so I added a spare Ferrari to the set.




























Both dragsters, a white Rolls, and an orange '55










Transition set... AFX cars with L&J track. Red Ferrari and white Turbo Turnon.










Got this set with two orange Nomads and an orange Vega wagon funny car. Banked S-curves still in here.



















More to come...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

More AFX...



















This one came with two Magnatraction Camaros.










No cars and very little track in this set.










Sadly, no '55 Chevy in this box. There was an intact section of Flex-Track, though.










And something a little different:



















There's a few more coming...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

This is the newer stuff, which for the most part, I don't consider as interesting from a box art standpoint.





































--rick


----------



## RjAFX

Van ...... remind me to never sell you anything, lol.

Rick if I "EVER" get my race-room photos from my Daughter I'll post how I had mine setup.....

Bloody nice to see all the Faller boxes.....

I'll add to the Tyco line up ... 

Marked $34.99


This is another "GOOD" informative thread, thank you.


----------



## plymouth71




----------



## TUFFONE

Here's a few quick ones...A little washed out at the bottom from the flash.


----------



## TUFFONE

Here's a few more. Some are not slot car items but do have some great box art.


----------



## ParkRNDL

WOW! Amazing stuff! I had that Visible V-8 engine kit... 

Love the store-branded Two Guys set, and I'm amazed at your collection of boxed Lindys, as well as the Postage Stamp Bus. One of my uncles had that when I was little; I remember playing with it at Grandma's. Very nice. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## blue55conv

Impressive!


----------



## RjAFX

Not HO slot car stuff? Take him out back up against the wall, and hose him down.


----------



## [email protected]

Ok I will play.








































Canadian set here


----------



## TUFFONE

ParkRNDL said:


> WOW! Amazing stuff! I had that Visible V-8 engine kit...
> 
> Love the store-branded Two Guys set, and I'm amazed at your collection of boxed Lindys, as well as the Postage Stamp Bus. One of my uncles had that when I was little; I remember playing with it at Grandma's. Very nice. :thumbsup:
> 
> --rick


Collecting is all about nostalgia for me. I love the box art from the 60's and early 70's. I have always looked for the things that made an impression on me when I was a kid. It was always the box art (and TV commercials) that left the biggest impact. You were always buying what the perception was even though sometimes the product was really pretty bad. Mini-Lindy's were one of my favorite things back then, and the Wide Track racing set was the one that we raced on at my friend's house all the time. I wanted Aurora but got the Tyco set that is seen in one of the pictures. Great memories.


----------



## RjAFX

Now I'm flipping you the Bird. 

Marked $34.97


Marked $12.00
 

Marked $34.97


----------



## ParkRNDL

TUFFONE said:


> Collecting is all about nostalgia for me. I love the box art from the 60's and early 70's. I have always looked for the things that made an impression on me when I was a kid. It was always the box art (and TV commercials) that left the biggest impact. You were always buying what the perception was even though sometimes the product was really pretty bad. Mini-Lindy's were one of my favorite things back then, and the Wide Track racing set was the one that we raced on at my friend's house all the time. I wanted Aurora but got the Tyco set that is seen in one of the pictures. Great memories.


YES. This is why I have set boxes hanging on the walls of the dungeon, and why I'll pick up just about ANY car toy from the '60s and '70s (and even early '80s) if the price is right.

--rick


----------



## TUFFONE

RjAFX said:


> Now I'm flipping you the Bird.


 I think that is TWO birds...Nice ones though.


----------



## RjAFX

TUFFONE said:


> I think that is TWO birds...Nice ones though.



...... I dug out more SuperChickens. https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=super+chicken+lyrics


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

I love the box art and i have a steamer trunk full of boxes and track what i do not understand is some sets advertised certain cars and the sets had totally different cars in them. Also do you keep the cars with the sets if they have been opened or do you keep the sets together and put your cars on display?


----------



## blue55conv

JONNYSLOTS said:


> I love the box art and i have a steamer trunk full of boxes and track what i do not understand is some sets advertised certain cars and the sets had totally different cars in them. Also do you keep the cars with the sets if they have been opened or do you keep the sets together and put your cars on display?


I take the cars out. I have purchased so many sets over the years that I don't have room for all of the boxes. Every now and then I have had to get rid of a bunch of set boxes. I am reaching critical mass again. I hate to throw them away.


----------



## [email protected]

If opened I display the cars.


----------



## RjAFX

JONNYSLOTS said:


> I love the box art and i have a steamer trunk full of boxes and track what i do not understand is some sets advertised certain cars and the sets had totally different cars in them. Also do you keep the cars with the sets if they have been opened or do you keep the sets together and put your cars on display?


Cars on display ...... or in the Plano tackle box. No cars stay in the box, or any type of packaging. Collectors remove the cars from packaging, speculators keep everything in the package, and search for better packaging.


----------



## Bubba 123

ParkRNDL said:


> More AFX...
> 
> No cars and very little track in this set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was my 1st intro to HO set...
> still have the track (less the sand-dunes) trestle risers, controls...
> transformer died last year
> 
> sold the bodies, but kept the chassis..
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:
> 
> Box; long-gone :-(


----------



## RjAFX

Who ya gonna call........?

Marked $89.99 on sale $59.99


I hear VanMan has 16 black Ghost Vette's. I understand he treasures them more than any car built. He has variations of the orange or yellow of the BlackWidow. Van loves the BlackWidow.


----------



## RjAFX

The cars that make ya hummmmm.


----------



## vansmack2

I already posted my Formula 1 set.

Here are the rest of the sets I currently have.

This first one is an Ultra 5 set I got by trading a Tyco set for it. This is a JCPenny sold set, and not much "artwork" there.



Here is a Thunderloop Thriller set. I have two of these. I think I purchased them a Wollworths. Check out the price on that box. original $99.88, reduced to $69.88, and finally $22.88. How could I pass that up?



Here is a Super G-Plus Challenege. I think this was a 1986 release if I remember correctly.



Lastly, here is a Multi-Level Raceway set that I purchased at Costco. This box is actually stuff full of track. A lot more track than what came in this box.


----------



## vansmack2

I just found a picture of this rare Restoration Hardware set on the web. Picture taken by Super G man. I hope it is okay with him for me to post it.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> I just found a picture of this rare Restoration Hardware set on the web. Picture taken by Super G man. I hope it is okay with him for me to post it.


I'll take it ...... just drop it off, or drop it in the mail. I love the Black 7 and the silver 15, and I don't foresee any problems having the others.......lol.

PM for address.......


----------



## MSwaterlogged

vansmack2 said:


> I just found a picture of this rare Restoration Hardware set on the web. Picture taken by Super G man. I hope it is okay with him for me to post it.



Yes, that came from my web site. Have never found the elusive set #2 though. Would appreciate it if you mentioned where it came from. I have no ads so not trying to make money, just trying to get the word out about the site.

http://afxslotcarmuseum.wix.com/afx-museum

Charlie


----------



## vansmack2

MSwaterlogged said:


> Yes, that came from my web site. Have never found the elusive set #2 though. Would appreciate it if you mentioned where it came from. I have no ads so not trying to make money, just trying to get the word out about the site.
> 
> http://afxslotcarmuseum.wix.com/afx-museum
> 
> Charlie


Charlie I have no problem with mentioning your site. It was just that by the time I downloaded the pic, and posted it I had already closed the webpage, and did not want to look for it again. Thanks for the great site. I will make sure I bookmark it.


----------



## RjAFX

I have seen a photo of the set with the chrome cars. I do not remember the details other than the chrome 15 was pictured. I searched for about 30 minutes this morning and never found it, but I know bloody well it's out there.

It would be nice if this site would get the buy sell area fixed, and let members have a non photo signature. We could all add a link to Charlies site. http://afxslotcarmuseum.wix.com/afx-museum


----------



## RjAFX

Million Dollar Bill


No price on box



$59.95 on sale $39.95, and then $29.99 .....found another sticker.


----------



## swamibob

Does anybody have the box art to the "Red Dunes" set? How about either of the Aurora Snowmobile sets?

Tom


----------



## [email protected]

Personally been trying to get other box art of race sets that were destroyed by a natural disaster from when I was a kid. Working on getting medium size prints of box art for the slot cave.


----------



## RjAFX

Every box I had from pre 1967 is gone. Parents had a yard sale the summer I went in the Marines. I hid my cars & track under the insulation in the attic, and it was all there in the spring of 72. My Pops died that fall, and I re-enlisted. I convinced my mother not to sell my stuff while I was gone. A few years later I collected all my stuff as I had the rank/pay to keep it with me, or store it when I was shipped out. Seemed like I always has something stored at Camp Pendleton.


----------



## RjAFX

That made me remember when ever I was Sgt of the Day. I would set up a slot car track on one of the pool tables we had in the day room. We had couches, chairs, books, TV, pool tables, Foosball etc. After hours I 'd set up a slot car track so the guys had something different to do. Turned out a lot of MARINES had slot cars as kids, three or four got a set from the main PX and raced in their hooch on weekends. Once I started setting them up on the pools tables it got to be more fun than I can tell ya. We had everyone buying slot cars, and the hot new cars were AFX ..... Ooohra!!!!-----Kill!, Kill!, Kill !


----------



## RjAFX

A couple more less artful boxes, but I like these.

price not marked on these two


----------



## RjAFX

A couple more artful. 

,and no prices marked on these two





I think I have one more box not posted so far. My Son has the rest at his house, as well as the RaceMasters stuff he has bought in the past few months.


----------



## RjAFX

The last one I have sitting around here.

Marked $59.95 on sale #29.99


----------



## RjAFX

Wife got this one at Goodwill today.

$9.90 



100% complete


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Dang, I never see anything like that around here! Good score.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

Charlie this is a first for me in over 25 years. There was a time it was common place to find stuff at Goodwill and Thrift Stores, rare these days at least around here. I don't need track, I don't need the cars, but I'm keeping it anyway......lol. I'd put it on ebay, but I've never sold a thing on there. Wait, I take that back, I sold a cell phone, and then got promptly ripped off.

Would have been $1.00 USD on thursday. Wife called and asked if she should get it or wait till thursday. I said get it cause it will not be there on thursday.

That's a lot of thursdays.


----------



## vansmack2

Very nice RJ. I virtually never see slots at the thrift stores, or yard sales around here. I did get a Tyco set at a yard sale a couple of years ago for $5. It had 4 cars in it, but was missing a couple of pieces of track.

I have found several Thomas the Tank Engine pieces at the thrift store though. I got them for my son, and he loved them. Most of the time they were only a dollar or two each. My son is ten now, and does not play with the Thomas toys much any more, but he won't let me get rid of any of it. That is his collection.


----------



## Tuxedo

RjAFX said:


> Wife just got this one at Goodwill today.
> 
> $9.90
> 
> 
> 
> 100% complete


WOW!! Been looking all over for a deal on that one, LOL. Great score:thumbsup:


----------



## GT40

Guys
I'll let you in on a good score (TIP OF THE DAY) 
Goodwill has a web site, they sell slot cars all the time I've been lucky there before.
There is a lot of stuff coming out of the North West, the only problem is the darn shipping and handling charges WOW 20+ Dollars it's just nuts, but you can find some cool stuff there, check it out you'll like it.

gt40


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Thanks GT40. I will add that to my search list. Our town is small so our Goodwill/Salvation Army is very small with not much besides clothes.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 .....ThankYouSir!

Not looking for that set per say. Just asked my Wife to grab anything and everything HO slots. Showed her where to look on chassis for AURORA, AFX, or TOMY, and never to pass anything with those markings. This is the first thing she brought home in 12 years, and her and my youngest Daughter go nearly every week.


----------



## Super G Man

Restoration Hardware Shelby set editions 1(left) and 2(right) .


----------



## RjAFX

Not worth the box their sitting on ....... lol.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Great score Mike. Seems like there are a few out there. The hunt is on!

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

I really like the Grey Box.

Avoid ebay seller 410bassethound he is one rude puppy!


----------

